# I want to know what YOU think!



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I am not sure if this is O.K. to do (posting breeder websites). So, if it is uncool PLEASE let me know. 

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what they think of these breeders based on their websites!

#1 WELCOME | Lebenshunger

#2 Kenlyn German Shepherds, Edgerton, Wisconson - German Shepherd Breeder - German Shepherd Puppies - German Shepherd Handling

All opinions appreciated.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What are you interested in doing with your dog? Showing, obedience, Schutzhund, agility, rally?? Pet/companion? 

The kind of dog you want will be dependent on your plans for the dog.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I am not looking to get a dog. I have had dogs from both breeders. I did not purchase these dogs from the breeders, and I was just wondering if all you Shepherd people could give me some insight on my dogs based on where they came from. I have limited knowledge of breeding practices and a good quality GSD (all of mine have been rescues and house pets). Far fetched maybe?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

kenlyn is a long time american show line breeder. The other I've never heard of, but looks like german lined dogs


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> kenlyn is a long time american show line breeder. The other I've never heard of, but looks like german lined dogs


Thank you for your input!  
My male is from kenlyn (Kenlyns el Birbo) not registered w/ AKC but I have the paperwork and that is what his name was supposed to be. From his paperwork it looks like he was purchased from Gretchanya (sp?) kennels in New England. My understanding it that the two kennels/ breeders work together to place their pet quality dogs. 
Is there anything I should know about a "show line" dog. He is a pet so I guess I would like to know what kind of traits I should be expecting. Do they have different temperament, activity levels (I would guess lower than that of working dog lines) any info is helpful.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The first one is American Show line, and that Ozark is absolutely beautiful and so is Imo.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

What do you mean by "Ozark"? not sure if it is a typo or it means something (some GSD lingo I'm not familiar with)?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ozark is one of the males on kenlyn's website, a nice looking boy.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

lol, duh! Sorry it's been a long day!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I will have to post pics of Bo as soon as I find the USB cord to my camera . . .


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Really? Nobody has any more advice for me?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Unless you can provide the parentage of each dog, there is no way anyone can make a "guess" as to what you got


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

That makes sense:laugh:
Sire: CH HICLIFF GABLE
Dam: CH PlEASANT HILLS CALLA VKENLYN

Sorry about that!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Those are the parents of Bo my current dog. Forgot to add that.


----------

